# how feed very little reds



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i know a man who have eggs and little reds but he dont know how feed them at the begining. artemia ? help me for him :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

freshly hatched brine shrimp, kits availble at your lfs or you can make your own set-up but the eggs are purchased in 4oz tubes $7.00 bucks i suggest he practices a.s.a.p as it took me a few shots before finding the right mixture. stagger your batches so you have lots and tell him to throw a few snails in the fry tank it help clean the dead shrimp also hikari (first bites) for back up incase shrimp is not ready. good luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIKE said:


> freshly hatched brine shrimp, kits availble at your lfs or you can make your own set-up but the eggs are purchased in 4oz tubes $7.00 bucks i suggest he practices a.s.a.p as it took me a few shots before finding the right mixture. stagger your batches so you have lots and tell him to throw a few snails in the fry tank it help clean the dead shrimp also hikari (first bites) for back up incase shrimp is not ready. good luck











Just watch out what kind of snails you put in your tank.. dont want them to over populate either.


----------

